# Welches Betriebssystem für welchen Anwender



## Sugarwarlock (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Community!

Da ich immer öffter Nachrichten wie "mMMIIMIMIMIMIMIMIMimimimi Windows ist so teuer ich will Linux! Mach mir das und ich will alles zocken können!" oder "Mac sieht ja cool aus! ich will dadrauf cod6 zocken und mir keinen mac kaufen!" bekomme, dachte ich mir, dass man vielleicht die Menschen im Buffed-Forum auch aufklären sollte. Ziel dieses Threads soll das Aufzeigen der Unterschiede zwichen den einzelnen Betriebssystemen zeigen. Als Basis nehme ich Windows. Ich glaube fast jeder hat mit Windows angefangen und vergleicht sowieso alle anderen Betriebssysteme mit Windows.


*Windows 7*

Da ich hier nur von den aktuellen Versionen der Betriebssysteme ausgehe, werde ich nur Windows 7 behandeln.
Eins vorweg: Windows 7 ist jeden Cent wert! Windows 7 ist schnell und stabil. Selbst die Firewall kann man nehmen wenn sie gut eingestellt ist. Obwohl Windows 7 auf Windows Vista basiert, ist es wesendlich besser. Vista war ein böser Traum und 7 ist der Moment wo man aufwacht, die Freundin neben einem liegt und die Wohnung nach Kaffee und frischen Brötchen riecht. Auch wenn meine Zehnägel sich bei den nächsten Worten hochkrämpeln: Windows ist in seiner siebten Version ein gutes Betriebssystem! Man kann Windows allgemein als Allrounder betrachten. Ich kann mit dem Betriebssystem Programmieren, Zocken, Medien bearbeiten, Surfen und Chaten und natürlich Filme gucken, Musik machen und hören usw...
Alle Hardwarekomponenten funktionieren unter Windows. Es ist also möglich alle Spiele zu spielen und alles zu machen was man machen kann.


*Mac OS X 10.6*

Mac ist super! Es nimmt dem Benutzer sehr viel Arbeit ab. Man startet seinen Mac und alles läuft. Alle zu Mac kompatiblen Geräte sind Plug 'n' Play. Man Steckt sie in den USB-Slot und Mac sagt "Jo! Kenn ich!" oder sagt gar nichts und es funktioniert einfach nicht. Der gesamte Programmaufbau eines Programmes auf Mac ist anders als bei Windows. Das Menü (wenn ihr Firefox benutzt, ist das die Leiste in der "Datei, Bearbeiten, Ansicht, Chronik, Lesezeichen, Extras, Hilfe" steht.) befindet sich in einer Leiste am oberen Bildschirmrand. In dieser Leiste befinden sich auch Windows Taskleisten typische Elemente wie die Uhrzeit und systemeigene Programme wie WLAN. Bluetooth und Akkulaufzeit. Laufende Programme befinden sich im Dock. Das Dock kennt sicher Jeder. Es befindet sich zentriert am unteren Bildschirmrand. Dort befinden sich Programmicons. Ein Rechtsklick ist wie ein Rechtsklick auf ein Tray-Icon in der Windows Taskleiste. Die Sicherheit von Mac OS X ist um einiges größer als auf Windows. Man muss für eingriffe in das System das Passwort angeben. Es ist also nicht so einfach schädliche Programme zu schreiben die auch erfolgreich sind. Eine Firewall lohnt sich nur dann, wenn man Programme am "telefonieren" hindern will (wer es braucht, weiß auch was es heißt^^). Mac OS X ist gutn für leute, die kreativ arbeiten. Das Arbeiten mit Mac OS X macht mir mehr Spaß als unter Windows. Durch massenhaft Short Cuts ist das wechseln zwichen Ordnern und Programmen sehr schnell möglich. Ein klicken in die Mitte einer Datei ruft eine Vorschau auf. Das kann eine Musikdatei sein die abgespielt wird, ein Bild das vergrößert wird. Jeder der schonmal ein Interface bauen wollte und dafür Vorlagen benutzt hat weiß wie es ist 100 Dateien in Photoshop zu öffnen und das richtige Bild zu finden. Unter Mac ist sowas nicht nötig. Das Spielen unter unter Mac* ist schwer. Es gibt wenig Spiele und die Grafikkarten von Mac's sind nicht gerade bombe und nicht so leicht zu tauschen. Die WoW-Engine z.B. nimmt genau aus dem Grund viel Performance aus dem Prozessor. Der ist, wenn der Mac neu raus kommt, meistens auf dem aktuellen Stand. Der Nachteil eines Mac's ist der Preis und die eingeschränkte Kompatiblität zu Hardwarekomponenten wie Grafikkarte oder Prozessor. Auf einem Mac läuft auch Windows. Mit Bootcamp kann man Windows wie auf einem PC installieren und nutzen. Mit spielen wie Aion und anderen "only 4 Windows"-MMO's wird man keine Probleme haben.

*Mit Mac meine ich von Apple gekaufte Produkte und keine Hardware, auf der Mac OS X zufällig auch läuft. Es kann immer sein, dass bei solchen Geräten Fehler auftreten die bei gekauften Mac's nicht vorkommen.


*Linux

*Wer Linux benutzt, kann auf wenig Hilfe hoffen. Mit Wine ist es möglich Windows Programme zu starten. Auf Wine HQ findet ihr eine AppDB in der viele Programme die auf Wine laufen drinne stehen und auch, unter welchem Linux das Programm am bessten funktioniert und welche Aktionen möglich sind. Es kann immer sein, dass nach einem Patch gar nichts mehr funktioniert. Linux ist kostenlos und mit Ubuntu und Co auch Benutzerfreundlich und einfach. Allerdings ist Ubuntu nicht immer das Non-Plus-Ultra was Spiele angeht. Es kann sein, dass euer lieblings MMO nur auf sehr komplizierten Versionen von Linux funktioniert. Bei denen haben Anfänger schon Probleme mit der Installation. Linux kann aber wie Windows alles machen was möglich ist (wer den Wikipedia-Eintrag zu Avatar (Film) kennt, der wird sicher gesehen haben, dass Avatar auf Ubuntu PC's gerendert wurde). Linux läuft auf allen Computern. Darum gehe ich hier nicht auf die Kompatiblität zu Windows auf einem Gerät ein. Es ist möglich und das sogar sehr gut. Mit der Sicherheit siehts genau so aus wie bei Mac. Support findet man für Linux sehr viel in Foren und im IRC.


*Fazit*

Windows: Gut für Alle. Wenig Arbeit. Kann eigendlich Alles, weil es fast Jeder hat und daher fast alle Entwickler für Windows Entwickeln.
Mac OS X: Für die Kreativen und Menschen mit etwas mehr Geld. Die Geräte sind teuer und das kann keiner Abstreiten.
Linux: Für die Bastler. Wenn ihr Glück habt, läuft euer Spiel ohne gebastle auf der Distribution, die ihr euch ausgesucht habt.

Ich habe Versucht alles so verständlich wie möglich zu machen und die Technik nicht in den Vordergrund zu setzen. Ich hoffe der Thread erleichtert möglichen Apple oder Linux Benutzern die Entscheidung zum Umstieg oder zur Beibehaltung von Windows. 

Ich bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge offen und hoffe, dass hier kein Krieg ausbricht. Jedes Betriebssystem hat seine Vor und Nachteile. Nur weil ein Betriebssystem für eure Zwecke nicht so toll ist, muss es nicht schlecht sein.

MFG Sugarwarlock.


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn es sich hier um ein ernsthaftes Thema handelt, moechte Ich. Das wirklich keiner irgendwelche Vorurteile gegen Apple Mac OS X erlaeutert. Danke. Man darf darueber diskutieren, sollte aber nicht wie es so oft schon passiert ist, wieder in diesem Apple vs alles Andere ausarten.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Mai 2010)

Nett ausgeführt. Aber zwei, drei Sätze hätten es auch getan.

Grob umschrieben:
Windows: Viele Spiele, Viele Anwendungen aller Art, guter Support
MAC OS: Viele Anwendungen aller Art, wenig Spiele (da meist ungeeignet), guter Support
Linux: Wenig Anwendungen, für Bastler, kaum Spiele (da meist ungeeignet), wenig Support

Und ich denke, die meisten wissen das wohl auch. Ich habe noch keinen schreien gehört, ich will dieses mit jenem, oder dies damit tun. MAC´s sind keine Spiele-Computer und Linux kein Spiele-Betriebssystem, das weiss wohl nahezu jeder.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Mai 2010)

Windows ist auch kein Spielesystem. Es ist dafür nur geeigneter weil es weiter verbreitet ist und demnach die Wahl der Plattform für die Entwickler ne einfache ist. Man kann auf Mac oder Linux genauso gut zocken, wenn es die passenden Clienten dafür gibt. Das liegt nicht am System per se sondern an deren Verbreitungsgrad.
Wäre Linux das Standardsystem und Windows mit einstelligen Marktanteilen würden wohl 99% aller Games auf Linux erscheinen.


----------



## sympathisant (11. Mai 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Linux: Wenig Anwendungen, für Bastler, kaum Spiele (da meist ungeeignet), wenig Support



das mit dem support ist nicht dein ernst. wenn du linux kaufst, dann kriegste auch support.



Kyragan schrieb:


> Wäre Linux das Standardsystem und Windows mit einstelligen Marktanteilen würden wohl 99% aller Games auf Linux erscheinen.



schon mal versucht ne neue grafikkarte für die es in der standardversion des betriebssystems keinen treiber gibt in betrieb zu nehmen?


----------



## Kyragan (11. Mai 2010)

Ist halt wieder die Verbreitungsgeschichte. Warum mit riesigem Aufwand nen Treiber entwickeln, der am Ende nicht gebraucht wird weil es keine Games gibt die die Grafikpower effektiv nutzen können weil das OS nur von nem unglaublich geringen Bruchteil von Usern genutzt wird. Ist einfach ne Frage der Wirtschaftlichkeit.


----------



## sympathisant (11. Mai 2010)

selbst wenn es die treiber gibt, schon mal versucht die unter linux einzubinden? vor zwei jahren war das noch n krampf.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Mai 2010)

> Linux: Wenig Anwendungen, für Bastler, kaum Spiele (da meist ungeeignet), wenig Support



Wenig was bitte ? ^^
Und keine Community ist Hilfsbereiter als die Linuxcom. Davon abgesehen kann man Linux mittlerweile fast so wie Windows installieren.

Ich finde deinen Text viel zu wertend ! Außerdem sehe ich nicht wirklich so du schreibst welches Betriebssytem für welchen Anwender ist ^^.


----------



## Ogil (11. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja immer auch eine Frage der Distribution. Unter Klickibunto laeuft das auch nicht so gross anders als unter Windows. Vor ein paar Jahren war Linux freilich noch etwas "unhandlicher" - aber seitdem ist es auch populaerer geworden und entsprechend ist es einfacher Treiber zu finden und spezielle Distributionen wurden gezielt auf einfache Bedienbarkeit getrimmt...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Außerdem sehe ich nicht wirklich so du schreibst welches Betriebssytem für welchen Anwender ist ^^.



Windows für jeder mann
MAC OS für leute die Geld scheissen
Linux für Freaks? 


xD


----------



## Sugarwarlock (11. Mai 2010)

zusammenfassung hinzugefügt. hinweis zu linux support in foren und irc hinzugefügt. fangt BITTE keinen os krieg an!!!!!


----------



## sympathisant (11. Mai 2010)

kein OS-krieg aber die zusammenfassung ist scheisse.

beispiel:



> Mac ist super!


das hat da nix zu suchen. ist ne persönliche meinung.



> Es nimmt dem Benutzer sehr viel Arbeit ab.


das macht windows auch oder linux. oder mein backofen und mein auto erst.



> Man startet seinen Mac und alles läuft.


oder auch nicht. defekte macs gibts nicht? 



> Alle zu Mac kompatiblen Geräte sind Plug 'n' Play. Man Steckt sie in den USB-Slot und Mac sagt "Jo! Kenn ich!" oder sagt gar nichts und es funktioniert einfach nicht.


LOL, das klingt eher nach plug'n'pray.



> Der gesamte Programmaufbau eines Programmes auf Mac ist anders als bei Windows. Das Menü (wenn ihr Firefox benutzt, ist das die Leiste in der "Datei, Bearbeiten, Ansicht, Chronik, Lesezeichen, Extras, Hilfe" steht.) befindet sich in einer Leiste am oberen Bildschirmrand. In dieser Leiste befinden sich auch Windows Taskleisten typische Elemente wie die Uhrzeit und systemeigene Programme wie WLAN. Bluetooth und Akkulaufzeit. Laufende Programme befinden sich im Dock. Das Dock kennt sicher Jeder. Es befindet sich zentriert am unteren Bildschirmrand. Dort befinden sich Programmicons. Ein Rechtsklick ist wie ein Rechtsklick auf ein Tray-Icon in der Windows Taskleiste.


dagegen hab ich nichts zu sagen.



> Die Sicherheit von Mac OS X ist um einiges größer als auf Windows. Man muss für eingriffe in das System das Passwort angeben.


muss ich bei windows auch, wenn ich nicht als admin arbeite. und unter linux sowieso.



> Es ist also nicht so einfach schädliche Programme zu schreiben die auch erfolgreich sind.


es ist einfach. nur lohnt es sich bei der handvoll nutzer einfach nicht.



> Eine Firewall lohnt sich nur dann, wenn man Programme am "telefonieren" hindern will (wer es braucht, weiß auch was es heißt^^).


eine firewall lohnt sich auch um leute draussen zu halten.


----------



## sympathisant (11. Mai 2010)

> Mac OS X ist gutn für leute, die kreativ arbeiten.


wär schön, wenn du das begründest.



> Das Arbeiten mit Mac OS X macht mir mehr Spaß als unter Windows.


das weiss ich seit dem ersten satz.



> Durch massenhaft Short Cuts ist das wechseln zwichen Ordnern und Programmen sehr schnell möglich.


du meinst, das was man unter windows mit alt+tab macht?



> Ein klicken in die Mitte einer Datei ruft eine Vorschau auf. Das kann eine Musikdatei sein die abgespielt wird, ein Bild das vergrößert wird.


ein doppelklick macht das gleiche unter windows.



> Jeder der schonmal ein Interface bauen wollte und dafür Vorlagen benutzt hat weiß wie es ist 100 Dateien in Photoshop zu öffnen und das richtige Bild zu finden. Unter Mac ist sowas nicht nötig.


was hat das mit photoshop zu tun? auch unter windows und linux gibt es miniaturvorschau von bildern?



> Das Spielen unter unter Mac* ist schwer. Es gibt wenig Spiele und die Grafikkarten von Mac's sind nicht gerade bombe und nicht so leicht zu tauschen. Die WoW-Engine z.B. nimmt genau aus dem Grund viel Performance aus dem Prozessor. Der ist, wenn der Mac neu raus kommt, meistens auf dem aktuellen Stand. Der Nachteil eines Mac's ist der Preis und die eingeschränkte Kompatiblität zu Hardwarekomponenten wie Grafikkarte oder Prozessor. Auf einem Mac läuft auch Windows. Mit Bootcamp kann man Windows wie auf einem PC installieren und nutzen. Mit spielen wie Aion und anderen "only 4 Windows"-MMO's wird man keine Probleme haben.
> 
> *Mit Mac meine ich von Apple gekaufte Produkte und keine Hardware, auf der Mac OS X zufällig auch läuft. Es kann immer sein, dass bei solchen Geräten Fehler auftreten die bei gekauften Mac's nicht vorkommen.


das war dann wieder mal ne sinnvolle aussage.


wenn man betriebssysteme vergleicht und darauf läuft es doch hinaus, dann sollte man unterschiede aufzeigen. dann kann sich jeder selbst entscheiden, was wichtig für einen ist und was nicht. gemeinsamkeiten und "find ich super" sind da eher unwichtig. im grossen und ganzen gut gemeint, aber kaum brauchbar.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Mai 2010)

Dann ist es immernoch zu wertend.
Wenn du sowas schreibst, muss es neutraler sein und du solltest auch für jedes Betriebssystem die gleichen Punkte betrachten.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Mai 2010)

Ein Vergleich funktioniert nur dann wenn man auch die gleichen Punkte vergleicht. Objektivität muss hier an erster Stelle stehen. Persönliche Meinungen oder Wertungen haben hier nichts verloren. 
Der Ansatz ist wie gesagt löblich, an der Umsetzung haperts aber noch.


----------



## Ennia (11. Mai 2010)

meiner meinung nach ist der TE hier nicht wirklich auf den Punkt gekommen...
Dabei ist es doch so einfach:

Windows:
- am weitesten verbreitet, daher ist nahezu jede Art von Software für einen PC mit Windows zu bekommen.
- Viele Fehler, aber meiner Meinung nach berechtigt, da es tausende von Hard- u. Softwarehersteller gibt, die für Windows-Plattfomen produzieren und in Anbetracht der Fülle an Produkten ist es für Microsoft schier unmöglich alles "out-of-the-box" zum Laufen zu bringen.


Mac OS:
- größte Vorteil: Hard- und Software kommen aus einer Hand. Das reduziert das Risiko von Inkompatibilität auf ein Minimum.
- was für den Mac erscheint, läuft auch in der Regel (auch immer mehr Spiele erscheinen auch für den Mac)
- Design - Für manche ein Entscheidungskriterium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Linux:
- freie Software
- riesige Entwicklergemeinschaft bei der man Rat suchen kann
- professioneller Support gegen Bezahlung möglich (SLES, SLED, Redhat usw.)
- 100% auf dei Bedürfnisse des Einzelnen anpassbar, erfordert aber know-how, das sich erst einmal angeeignet werden muss.
- technisch sind die Genzen auch weiter gesteckt. Linux unterstütze zB. lange vor Microsoft x64-Technologie für den Desktopbereich usw.

Ich hab hier sicher auch nicht alle Punkte behandelt, aber ich denke, dass das eher an einen Vergleich rankommt.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Mai 2010)

Ok und nun die Preisfrage:
Welchen Sinn hat der Thread hier ?

Die einzige Frage die VIELLEICHT mal jemand stellen würde ist: Soll ich mir nen Mac kaufen.

Im Normalfall hat man Windows, da es zu 90% bei nem PC dabei ist. Wer gerne bastelt versucht sich an Linux, aber diese Leute werden hier nicht fragen ob sie sich Linux kaufen sollen und wenn ja welches (auch darüber schweigt sich der TE aus).
Und für den Mac gibts den Maclaberthread.

Zu Windows kommt hauptsächlich die Frage welche Windowsversion man sich kaufen sollte und darauf geht der Threadersteller auch eher nicht ein. 

Um das Schaf über mir zu ergänzen: 
Linux wird auch gerne für wissenschaftliches Arbeiten verwendet, da man sehr gute Scripts schreiben kann und wissenschaftliche Hilfstools wie Latex oder Gnuplot vorhanden sind. 



> - Viele Fehler, aber meiner Meinung nach berechtigt, da es tausende von Hard- u. Softwarehersteller gibt, die für Windows-Plattfomen produzieren und in Anbetracht der Fülle an Produkten ist es für Microsoft schier unmöglich alles "out-of-the-box" zum Laufen zu bringen


Ich versteh nicht was ihr immer mit vielen Fehlern habt.
Windows ansich stürzt äußerst selten ab (bluescreen). Und wenn ist es sehr wahrscheinlich ein Treiber oder Hardwarefehler.
In dem einen Fall hat die Firma schuld, welche die Treiber programmiert hat, im anderen die Hardwarefirma. 

Wenn man Sicherheitslücken als Fehler bezeichnen möchte, von mir aus. Aber an deren Schließung wird gearbeitet und auch Linux/Mac haben Sicherheitslücken. Allerdings versuchen deutlichst weniger Leute sie zu finden und auszunutzen, weil Linux zu individuell ist und der Mac zu wenig verbreitet.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Windows ist auch kein Spielesystem.


Habe ich das geschrieben?




sympathisant schrieb:


> das mit dem support ist nicht dein ernst. wenn du linux kaufst, dann kriegste auch support.
> 
> 
> 
> schon mal versucht ne neue grafikkarte für die es in der standardversion des betriebssystems keinen treiber gibt in betrieb zu nehmen?


Genau das meine ich. Support der Hersteller.




Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenig was bitte ? ^^
> Und keine Community ist Hilfsbereiter als die Linuxcom. Davon abgesehen kann man Linux mittlerweile fast so wie Windows installieren.


Angenommen du hast von nichts eine Ahnung und willst Linux installieren. Meinst du das geht? Also da kann man stark daran zweifeln. Die Leute wissen ja noch nicht mal welche Linuxversion sie nehmen sollen.


----------



## jainza (11. Mai 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Angenommen du hast von nichts eine Ahnung und willst Linux installieren. Meinst du das geht? Also da kann man stark daran zweifeln. Die Leute wissen ja noch nicht mal welche Linuxversion sie nehmen sollen.



Das Problem kann man genauso für Windows gelten lassen. XP? Vista? oder doch 7? Und Linux beziehungsweise jetzt mal konkret Ubuntu als die typische "Anfängerdistribution" zu installieren ist mindestens genau so einfach wie Windows. CD einlegen, booten, installieren. Nur hat man bei Ubuntu danach praktisch alle nötigen Treiber und vernünftige vorinstallierte Software. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn man keine Ahnung von Windows hat, wird man sich auch schwertun alle zusätzlichen Treiber zu installieren.
Darum stimme ich Jainza 100% zu.

Ein Mac ist numal ein Computer für Dummies. Auspacken, anmachen, benutzen.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist der TE hier nicht wirklich auf den Punkt gekommen...
> Dabei ist es doch so einfach:
> 
> Windows:
> ...



Da möchte ich noch ergänzen, daß ich als Software-Entwickler meine Software an Windows anzupassen habe und nicht Microsoft das Betriebssystem an meine Software. Natürlich versuchen sie überall den Trend der Zeit zu berücksichtigen. Dennoch, sie stellen das OS. Jeder andere hat sich danach zu richten. Aber schön, daß jemand mal erkannt hat, daß Microsoft im Hinblick auf Kompatiblität ganz andere Probleme zu stemmen hat, als beispielsweise Apple in ihrer geschlossenen Welt. Weniger verschiedenartige Programme von Drittanbietern, weniger Fehler. Ein ganz natürlicher Vorgang.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Mai 2010)

jainza schrieb:


> Das Problem kann man genauso für Windows gelten lassen. XP? Vista? oder doch 7? Und Linux beziehungsweise jetzt mal konkret Ubuntu als die typische "Anfängerdistribution" zu installieren ist mindestens genau so einfach wie Windows. CD einlegen, booten, installieren. Nur hat man bei Ubuntu danach praktisch alle nötigen Treiber und vernünftige vorinstallierte Software. Wo ist das Problem?


Die Frage welches Windows man nehmen soll, stellt sich heute gar nicht mehr. Wer neu anfängt mit einen neuen PC der nimmt Win 7. Keiner wird ihm was anderes verkaufen. Aber ich bezweifle wenn jemand zu irgendeinen Fachhändler geht, das er ihm Linux empfehlen wird, selbst wenn er es haben will.  


Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung von Windows hat, wird man sich auch schwertun alle zusätzlichen Treiber zu installieren.
> Darum stimme ich Jainza 100% zu.
> 
> Ein Mac ist numal ein Computer für Dummies. Auspacken, anmachen, benutzen.


Ich nicht. Windows 7 schafft es fast nahezu zu 100% die Treiber selbständig zu installieren für alle gängige Hardware. Beim MAC ist es natürlich am einfachsten, da es bei der Hardware kaum Flexibilität gibt.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Mai 2010)

Das schafft Linux auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Windows 7 installiert echt schon die Catalysttreiber und sowas mit ?


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ein Mac ist numal ein Computer für Dummies. Auspacken, anmachen, benutzen.



Unrecht hast du hier nicht. Im klaren bedeutet das, dass heutzutage immer mehr vom Menschen verlangt wird. Mehr in kuerzer Zeit. Deswegen eignet sich ein Mac bestens dafuer, mit Windows aergert man sich rum. Man bearbeitet gerade eine PDF Datei und der Rechner stuerzt ab. Klar, mit Windows 7 ist das nicht mehr der Fall, wenn auch nur ganz selten. Aber hat lange gedauert und wenn haben noch recht wenige Leute Windows 7 an Ihrem Rechner.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2010)

Mmh...also, ich kann mich an keinen einzigen Bluescreen unter Windows Vista erinnern. Und XP war auch ein durchweg sehr stabiles Betriebssystem. Klar gab es da den einen oder anderen Absturz, aber es hielt sich schon in Grenzen.
Ein normaler Windows-PC ist eben ein weitaus offeneres System, sowohl hardware-technisch also auch von der Software. Ich kann einbauen, was ich lustig bin. Und ich kann beinahe jedes Programm nutzen. Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde stellt ein solcher Sachverhalt ganz andere Anforderungen an ein Betriebssystem als die geschlossene Apple-Welt. Apple mag stabiler sein, aber ich bleib lieber flexibel und ungebunden. Ein paar wenige Abstürze des Systems sind der Preis, den ich dafür zahle. Gebunden zu sein, wo man nur hinschauen kann, der Preis eines Apple-Users, für sein absolut stabiles System.

Soll jeder für sich entscheiden, was ihm nun lieber ist. Ich kann mit den wenigen Systemabstürzen seit meiner Windows-Zeit gut leben.


----------



## Ogil (11. Mai 2010)

Frag mich ja auch immer, was an Windows so kompliziert sein soll? Wenn ich da an Gaming zu DOS-Zeiten denke. Wo man sich Startprofile geschrieben hat um mit den passenden Speichereinstellungen fuers jeweilige Spiel zu starten und alles dafuer nicht benoetigte nicht geladen hat um Speicher zu sparen. Haette sich das nicht geaendert, gaebe es neben Konsolen keine anderen Gaming-Plattformen mehr...


----------



## Kyragan (11. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Das schafft Linux auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jepp. Onboard-Soundtreiber und Catalyst bzw. Forceware Treiber werden installiert. Zwar in vollem Umfang, aber in veralteten Versionen(afaik Catalyst 9.8 und bei Nvidia ein 182er Treiber). Die sollte man natürlich noch updaten, aber generell sind sie vorhanden. Chipsatztreiber sind auch von Anfang an drauf. Was dann noch fehlt sind Treiber von Peripheriegeräten, die am Ende zur rudimentären Benutzung auch nicht gebraucht werden.
Win7 nimmt einem ne Menge Arbeit ab.


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Frag mich ja auch immer, was an Windows so kompliziert sein soll? Wenn ich da an Gaming zu DOS-Zeiten denke. Wo man sich Startprofile geschrieben hat um mit den passenden Speichereinstellungen fuers jeweilige Spiel zu starten und alles dafuer nicht benoetigte nicht geladen hat um Speicher zu sparen. Haette sich das nicht geaendert, gaebe es neben Konsolen keine anderen Gaming-Plattformen mehr...



Nicht jeder hat das Wissen wie Ihr. Nicht jeder kennt sich mit einem PC-Kauf aus, da rennen die meisten in den Media Markt oder Saturn und kaufen sich dort einen Rechner mit einem LC Power Netzteil. Wenige Personen wissen, dass sie bei einem selber zusammengebauten Rechner besser wegkommen. Aber das wissen so gut wie wenige. Und da ist das Problem. Ihr muesst im Allgemeinen davon reden, nicht in dem Wissen den Ihr und Euer Freundeskreis habt.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Mai 2010)

Jemand der keine Ahnung von PCs hat und noch nie vor einem gesessen ist, wird mit Linux, Mac oder Windows gleich gut oder schlecht auskommen. Keins ist verständlicher, einfacher oder sonstwas; Probleme gibt es nur wenn man sich an Eines gewöhnt hat.

Es wird oft gesagt Windows ist instabil; aber wer kann jetzt wirklich einen Fehler finden bei dem Windows schuld ist? Und passiert das wirklich sooft, dass man auf ein anderes OS wechseln möchte?
Von der Logik her muss Windows mehr Fehler haben weil es einfach viel öfters weltweit installiert ist; wären 80% aller Anwender bei Apple gäbe es da sicher auch mehr Probleme.
Und Linux ist seit Jahren nicht nur für Freaks geeignet; Ubuntu, Deban, Suse,... haben alle verständliche Installationen und bringen alle wichtigen Treiber und Programme mit.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2010)

Du musst ja auch kein IT-Profi sein, um Windows bedienen zu können. Hier und da mal ein ganz normales Fachmagazin und sich einfach nur ein bisschen informieren reicht völlig. Auch Windows ist für den DAU entwickelt worden.
Dennoch ist die Bedienung halt doch etwas umfangreicher, als bei einen Toaster. Etwas mit der Materie auseinander setzen kann da nicht schaden. Und dabei muss es ja garnicht so tief reingehen.


----------



## Nebola (11. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Win7 nimmt einem ne Menge Arbeit ab.



Stimmt vollkommen, habe den Rechner von meinem Eltern neu aufgesetzt mit Win7 (vorher Vista), und es brachte echt alles Treiber mit, sogar für die ok nicht ganz neue GT8600 etc, auch für unseren Brother Drucker gabs alles Treiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat das Wissen wie Ihr. Nicht jeder kennt sich mit einem PC-Kauf aus, da rennen die meisten in den Media Markt oder Saturn und kaufen sich dort einen Rechner mit einem LC Power Netzteil. Wenige Personen wissen, dass sie bei einem selber zusammengebauten Rechner besser wegkommen. Aber das wissen so gut wie wenige. Und da ist das Problem. Ihr muesst im Allgemeinen davon reden, nicht in dem Wissen den Ihr und Euer Freundeskreis habt.



Ich frage mich gerade, wann du das letzte Mal einen Fertig-PC gekauft hast. Ich erinnere mich noch daran, wie ich seinerzeit mit 12 Jahren meinen ALDI-Rechner gekauft habe (Damals noch mit 9800 Pro *nostalgisch*). Ich habe den Rechner angeschaltet, habe die mitgelieferte PS/2 Maus und die mitgelieferte PS/2 Tastatur angeschlossen und dann liefs. Probleme traten höchstens durch den kleinen, aber feinen Fakt auf, dass ich damals ein typischer DAU war - ich war 12, was sollte ich machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von daher kann man eigentlich nicht auf Windows rumhacken was die Kompatibilität angeht: Es gibt zwar Probleme, aber wenn man sich den Rechner von einem Windows-lizenzierten Hersteller zusammenbauen lässt, dann bekommt man (sofern nichts defekt ist, aber dafür kann Windoof nichts) einen voll funktionstüchtigen, sofort verwendbaren PC, für den man sicher kein Handbuch braucht. Dass man viel falschmachen kann liegt, wie schon erwähnt wurde, daran, dass einfach Milliarden(!!!) Programme für Windows-Rechner existieren - und dann eben hin und wieder Kompatibilitätsschwierigkeiten verursachen. 

Allgemein zu dem Thread hier:
Man versucht hier (mal wieder) Betriebssystemen eine Rolle zuzuweisen. Das ist schlichtweg Bullshit. Ein Betriebssystem hat nur eine einzige Rolle: Den Rechner zu betreiben bzw eine Benutzeroberfläche zu bieten, und das tut Windoof, das tut Birne und das tut der Pinguin (Leckt mich mit der Tatsache das der Pinguin nicht für ganz Linux steht). Und das tun sie alle sehr gut, sonst wären sie nicht so populär. Wo sie sich allerdings unterscheiden ist schlicht und ergreifend die Geschäftstaktik: 

-Windows ist das populärste OS der Welt. Dementsprechend ist es "das OS für alle" und wird dementsprechend vermarktet. Da es die größte Kundenbasis hat, wird auch so gut wie alles für Windows entwickelt (Die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot) und weil es fast alles für Windows entwickelt wird, ist es das populärste OS der Welt und dementsprechend "das OS für alle" (Das Angebot bestimmt die Nachfrage). 

-Apple auf der anderen Seite verfolgt seit jeher eine andere Taktik: Apple ist das "exklusive" OS. Exklusive Hardware, exklusives Design, exklusive Monopolhaltung. Es ist unglaublich gut in dieser Taktik, weswegen es inzwischen quasi so populär ist wie Windows, ohne an Exklusivtät einzubüßen - keiner wird auf seinen Wunschzettel schreiben "Ein Smartphone mit Windows Mobile" - Jeder schreibt auf seinen Wunschzettel "Ein iPhone". Trotzdem hat Apple durch diese Exklusivität klassischerweise ein anderes Publikum angesprochen - und verhindert außerdem durch seine Geschäftstechniken, dass zu viel Fremdsoftware auf ihre Rechner gelangt. So gewährleistet es Stabilität etc.

-Linux ist wiederum ein ganz anderer Fall. Während Windows und Apple (natürlich) als Geschäftsunternehmen für ihre Betriebssysteme Geld verlangen und einen Teufel tun, ihre Quellcodes freizugeben, ist Linux Opensource. Das heißt de facto, dass es kein "Linux" gibt. Es gibt SUSE, es gibt Unix, es gibt Ubuntu, es gibt Mint...es gibt unendlich viele Linux-Distributionen. Das senkt die Adaptabilität von Linux auf das niedrigste von den 3 Betriebssystemen. Will man anfangen, Linux zu benutzen, muss man erstmal durch den Wald von Distributionen blicken und die Installation gebacken bekommen - inklusive entsprechender Gerätetreiber. Denn was man nicht vergessen darf ist, dass Windows und Apple im Gegensatz zu Linux eine elementare Sache tun - nämlich ihre Software vorinstalliert auf fertig zusammengebauten Rechnern verkaufen oder verkaufen lassen. Linux könnte sicherlich durch den Open Source-Charakter das beste Betriebssystem der Welt sein (ist meine persönliche Meinung), aber es erfordert im Gegensatz zu Mac und Windows eine ganz bestimmte Sache: Eigeninitiative. Man kann nicht sagen "Ich kauf mir jetzt nen Mac" sondern man muss in der Computerbranche so weit gediehen sein, dass man sagt "Ich installiere jetzt auf meinem Windows- oder Apple-Rechner eine Linux-Distribution". Dadurch ist die Verbreitung von Linux relativ niedrig, weswegen die Nachfrage nach Software vergleichsweise niedrig ist - weshalb keine Spiele und Treiber dafür entwickelt werden.

Deswegen ist diese ganze Diskussion mehr oder weniger sinnlos. Und ich hab ne Viertelstunde geschrieben anstatt ins Bett zu gehen - vielleicht schau ich morgen nochmal rein und lass mich von den entsprechenden Fanboys zuflamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> wird auch so gut wie alles für Windows entwickelt (Die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot) und weil es fast alles für Windows entwickelt wird, ist es das populärste OS der Welt und dementsprechend "das OS für alle" (Das Angebot bestimmt die Nachfrage).




Soll das so doppelt und dreifach sein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten hast du recht, und ich mag mein Win 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Soll das so doppelt und dreifach sein ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hier ist das Buffed-Forum. Ich gehe von Super-DAU aus ._.


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2010)

Falathrim das meine Ich nicht, ich kann mich auch noch an meinen alten Rechner erinnen und hatte keine Probleme und war Jahre lang Windows User und immer noch. Ich komme damit zurecht und müsste Ich mich zwischen Windows oder Apple entscheiden, könnte ich keinem zustimmen, jeder hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. 

Nur in unserer Gesellschaft gibts nicht nur wir, die einen Videorekorder auspacken und Ihn zulaufen bringen ohne in das Handbuch zuschauen. Sondern auch Ältere Leute, oder auch jüngere die mit einem PC so gut wie noch nie in Kontakt gekommen sind, aber durch Ihre Arbeit es nun müssen.

Ich würde keinem , weil er Mails abrufen möchte, Surfen und ein paar Dokumente bearbeiten muss einen Mac empfehlen, ganz im Gegenteil. Nur da sprechen ganz andere Gründe dafür.


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das hier ist das Buffed-Forum. Ich gehe von Super-DAU aus ._.



DAU = Dümmst anzunehmender User ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sora, ich glaube schon das du zwischen Mac OS und Win eher Mac Os nehmen würdest, genau wie ich Eher Win 7 nehmen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> DAU = Dümmst anzunehmender User ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



korrekt


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> korrekt



Ohman, Sachen gibt es, ich glaube ich gehe Pennen.....


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> @Sora, ich glaube schon das du zwischen Mac OS und Win eher Mac Os nehmen würdest, genau wie ich Eher Win 7 nehmen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt drauf an, was fuer eine Zeit ich gerade habe. Ob ich viel zocke, dann eher Windows 7 oder nur surfe usw. dann Mac OS X


----------



## OldboyX (12. Mai 2010)

Ich war noch nie ein Freund davon Geld für "Exklusivität", "Design" und "Image" zu bezahlen und deshalb steht bei mir Apple gar nicht zur Debatte. Weder das OS noch deren Hardware überzeugen durch Preis / Leistung und da man zusätlich die Eingeschränktheit hat in verschiedensten Formen (Software selektiv, Hardware selektiv, Features bei "Fertigprodukten" eingeschränkt wie z.b. jüngst das iPad ohne Flash...) würde ich immer zu Windows greifen. 

Doch dies nur, wenn ich kein Gamer wäre. Da ich aber Gamer bin erübrigt sich die Sache sowieso, denn PC-Spielen = Windows.


----------



## Niranda (12. Mai 2010)

Man kann die Betriebssysteme nicht miteinander vergleichen, da jedes einer anderen Politik folgt.

*Billiboy sagte:*
Hey, ich will ein OS für jeden und alles.

Was wurde drauß?
Windows ist für totale Nullen aber auch für Hardcore-Profis und alles was dazwischen liegt, gemacht

*
Jobbilein sagte damals:*
Ein PC, den sich jeder leisten und bedienen kann.

Was wurde drauß?
Ein Statussymbol, was sich nicht jeder leisten kann, da zu teuer.
Das OS selbst ist für totale Nullen geschaffen. Man brauch nichts einstellen, man kann nichts falsch machen. Einfach an, läuft, freuen.
Hardcore-Profis stoßen aber schnell auf die Grenzen (wie Klos schon sagte)


*Linus Torvalds *(ob er wirklich Erfinder war lassen wir mal außen vor)
Für alle zugänglich und frei - Open Source halt...

Was wurde drauß?
Ein OS für eingefleischte PC-Liebhaber. Für en Ottonormalverbraucher garnicht bis kaum verwendbar.
Ubuntu etc. sollen aber auch die Normalos erschließen - trotzdem bleibt der große Kreis auf den Profis, da diese eher was mit den zugänglichen Dingen anfangen und gebrauchen können)


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn du keine Spiele zocken willst dann würde ich nen Mac kaufen^^


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Und mit welcher Begründung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Und mit welcher Begründung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mac hat schon iLive drauf mit Videoschnittprogramm etc was ich auch gut brauchen könnte.

Es gibt vielweniger Viren für den Mac dafür halt auch weniger Programme allgemein^^


Das OS sieht einfach cool aus und hat soweit ich gehört hab viele Funktionen.


Aber da ich viel Spiele zocke wird das sicher nicht zu meinem Haupt-Pc. 

Wenn dann nur ein Macbook


----------



## Rethelion (12. Mai 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Es gibt vielweniger Viren für den Mac dafür halt auch weniger Programme allgemein^^



Dafür gibt es ein viel größeres Problem: "Den selbstsicheren Mac-User" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter Windows hat man wenigstens ein AV und evtl. Zusatzprogramme die einen schützen; aber bei Mac denkt sich jeder, dass er sicher ist und deshalb können Viren da einen viel größeren Schaden anrichten.

Wenns nach mir gehen würde hätte ich entweder ein Suse oder Ubuntu am laufen; laufen schnell und ohne Probleme, haben die wichtigste Software schon an dabei und lassen sich beliebig anpassen.
Achja kostenlos sind sie auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

True, true and true.
Glaub ich werd irgendwann auch mal ne Partition freiräumen die sowieso schon fast leer ist und dort n bisschen mit Ubuntu, Suse oder was auch immer rumspielen.
Wenns mit der Kohle reicht schmeiß ich auf ne hoffentlich bald angeschaffte kleine SSD Windoof und Linux darf sich dann auf der HDD breit machen. Ma schaun. :/
Wenn das dann mit der Ausbildung noch klappt hab ich auchn Mac OS X System (Macbook, von der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). :S


----------



## Niranda (12. Mai 2010)

Ubuntu ohne probleme?
Lass mich Teil deiner Traumwelt sein! :<

Viren, Trojaner, Würmer etc. sind alles nur Produkte von Usern, die sich fehlverhalten.
Ich hatte seit langem keine Viren o.ä. mehr auf dem PC, aber ich würde mein Verständnis dafür auch sehr hoch einschätzen.

Also dieser Vergleich zieht nicht.


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das OS sieht einfach cool aus und hat soweit ich gehört hab viele Funktionen.



Ja man kanns herunterfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne aber echt, die Funtionen sind nicht soviel anders als bei Windows, klar Design ja, aber so die üblichen Sachen nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ubuntu ohne probleme?
> Lass mich Teil deiner Traumwelt sein! :<



20Minuten Installation und schon läuft mein Notebook; Wlan und Grafikkarte werden von selbst erkannt und auch die Treiber für das Touchpad sind schon dabei. Abstürze gibt es keine und Fehler hatte ich bisher auch nicht.

Wo hast du denn Probleme?


----------



## Niranda (12. Mai 2010)

Bei allem iwie - ok, hab Ubuntu 3Chancen gegeben, seitdem hab ich es sein lassen, das letzte mal war kurz vor Weihnachten.
Hauptsächlich wars diese typische Treiberproblematik..

und zwei monitore erstmal... woha, was fürn aufwand ^^


----------

